# Midnight snacking?



## h-townbadass (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey all,

I have always gotten up multiple times in the middle of the night to get something to drink or eat - usually at 3 and 5 or somewhere around there. I usually get juice or water to drink which I don't think is too bad, but what about food? I don't want to eat anything too bad since I'll still be sleeping for another few hours. What are some quality snacking foods that are easily accessible and not going to do any damage if I eat them early in the morning and then go back to sleep? My initial thought would be a bananna or something like that...but again I'm not really sure. Any experts out there with some advice? Thanks.


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 2, 2008)

[QUOTE=h-townbadass; My initial thought would be a bananna or something like that...

I am far from an expert, but your 1st assumption is usually the right assumption.  Fruits are  always a good idea, and a real quick snack, so you can get back to sleep!


----------



## thorough (Oct 2, 2008)

i usually eat right before bed to prevent this.


----------



## Built (Oct 2, 2008)

Are you looking for something that will increase satiety, or something that will help you gain weight?

What do you eat at bedtime?


----------



## h-townbadass (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah, I try to drink a protien shake before bed to combat this mid-night hunger, but occasionally I am still hungry, occasionally I forget my shake, and sometimes I just want something to munch on in the middle of the night...something to get some sort of taste in my mouth if that makes any sense. 

In terms of goals, I am on a cut-phase right now so definitely don't want to eat anything that's going to add too much bulk if I do eat in the middle of the night, but I run through banannas pretty quickly if I eat one everyother night. Anything other ideas? Preferably something that is easy to open and eat so I can get back to sleep. Low carb protien bar maybe? 

thanks again


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Before I go to bed I make sure I have ate all my cals for the day.  Now if I wake up in the middle of the night and have a craving ill usually eat some deli, cottage cheese, or 2 cups of milk and ill count those cals for the next day, but this rarely happens for me any more.


----------



## Built (Oct 3, 2008)

Weird suggestion, but I'll offer it - hubby has his fish oil capsules at night. Kills his hunger and he sleeps through the night.

Also, be sure to have protein at bedtime. Do you like cottage cheese? If you had a cup of lowfat cottage cheese and 10 fish oil capsules at bedtime, I bet you'd sleep right through the night.


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Oct 3, 2008)

What about brushing your nasty teeth before going back to bed.  Don't let your dentist know what you are doing.


----------



## Skib (Oct 3, 2008)

1 C cottage cheese and 1 Tbsp of natty PB right before bed usually does it for me

sometimes i find just sucking back some water when you wake up hungry in the middle of the night is enough to curb your appetite long enough to go back to sleep for a few hours


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 3, 2008)

Being that you are on a cutting phase right now, no wonder your always hungry! Continue with your protein shakes, if you must eat, try something light befor bed. The suggestions here were pretty good!


----------



## Perdido (Oct 3, 2008)

Cottage Cheese works for me. I'm going to try the fish oil suggestion too.

How much is "10 fish oil capsules" in mg's?


----------



## h-townbadass (Oct 3, 2008)

Well looks like most people here seem to agree that cottage cheese is the way to go...I'm definitely a fan so I'll give that a shot. I think sticking to a shake before bed will curb most of these cravings though. 

Built - what about the fish capsules you mentioned - what is the purpose of them? Do they strictly curb your hunger or do they serve another purpose?


----------



## Built (Oct 3, 2008)

They contain long-chain polyunsaturated fatty acid - a type that oxidizes rapidly and is associated with enhancing satiety. Also, EPA/DHA can improve insulin sensitivity, as well as reducing joint inflammation due to arthritis. Brain function also requires EPA/DHA. In short, the stuff's cheap and good for you. The American Heart Association states that 3g of combined EPA/DHA (the amount contained in 10g of ordinary fish oil capsules) is safe to take without a doctor's supervision, so that's what I feel safe in recommending. 

Can you describe your current cutting diet? Calories, grams protein, carb and fat, meal timing...


----------



## h-townbadass (Oct 3, 2008)

Before I get too far I should probably mention that I picked up a bottle of Clen 2 weeks ago and am currently using this (along with a small amount of t3) in order to aid me in my cutting process.

As far as my diet goes, I'm trying to cut my calories fairly low and stay close to 1000 - 1200 a day. I have been laying off the carbs as much as possible as well. A typical day would be breakfast around 7:30, snack/shake mid morining, lunch at noon, sometimes a snack around 3, and dinner no later than 8, but usually closer to 7 - 7:30.

Here is my breakdown:
Fats:~40
Carbs:~150
Protein:~150


----------



## Built (Oct 3, 2008)

h-townbadass said:


> Before I get too far I should probably mention that I picked up a bottle of Clen 2 weeks ago and am currently using this (along with a small amount of t3) in order to aid me in my cutting process.
> 
> As far as my diet goes, I'm trying to cut my calories fairly low and stay close to 1000 - 1200 a day. I have been laying off the carbs as much as possible as well. A typical day would be breakfast around 7:30, snack/shake mid morining, lunch at noon, sometimes a snack around 3, and dinner no later than 8, but usually closer to 7 - 7:30.
> 
> ...



First up - something's wrong with your math if you think this totals to 1000-1200 calories per day. I get 1560 when I do the math. ???
Second - why sooooo low in the cals? If you're going THIS low, why not drop the carbs below 100 and raise protein?
Third - why don't you eat after 8PM - do you go to bed really early or something?
Fourth - how much do you weigh, and what anabolic will you be running with the T3 so you don't lose size?


----------



## Ben dur (Oct 3, 2008)

im out like a fucking rock when i sleep...
i have to make sure im in a comfortable position, cause i literally dont move from the moment my eyelids close to the second i wake, and i consistently wake up mere seconds before my alarm goes off...


though i do wake up very hungry
fish oil/pb and slow protein sounds like your best bet


----------



## Ben dur (Oct 3, 2008)

if your not likely to choke on them in your slumberly daze, i might suggest some peanuts for a sleepwalkers snack


----------



## h-townbadass (Oct 4, 2008)

Built said:


> First up - something's wrong with your math if you think this totals to 1000-1200 calories per day. I get 1560 when I do the math. ???
> Second - why sooooo low in the cals? If you're going THIS low, why not drop the carbs below 100 and raise protein?
> Third - why don't you eat after 8PM - do you go to bed really early or something?
> Fourth - how much do you weigh, and what anabolic will you be running with the T3 so you don't lose size?



I am currently about 200 lb. My math may be off, I used this site Fitday to calculate my totals but I am not extremely hardcore about being exact about my cals per day. 

After doing a little research, a lot of people said that I should do some sort of calorie deficit while on clen/t3, so I was shooting for around 1000 - 1500, is this too low? I also thought that I was supposed to limit my carb intake after 7 or 8, is this also untrue?

I recently came off a cycle of test prop about 3 - 4 weeks ago, so I have some definite added size and am willing to lose some of it in order to cut down to were I want to be - around 180 - 190 with a fairly low BF%. 

I am keeping a log of sorts under the journal section...it's not too in depth but I am keeping some pictures if that helps at all. Let me know your analysis if you have a few minutes. Thanks for the help so far. 

-Max


----------



## Built (Oct 4, 2008)

Hey there

Okay, there is no need whatsoever to limit carbs at any time of the day while cutting - other than for the perfectly valid purpose of appetite suppression. That's what I do. 

You don't need to run your calories SO low - but if you do, may I recommend PSMF so you don't lose all your size? You'll drop FAST and it suppresses hunger tremendously, especially considering the deficit. 

On a deficit, you really need an anabolic with T3. Clen won't cut it. You operate on these low calories like you're running, with protein as low as you have it, T3, no anabolic and toss in some exercise and you've got a recipe for a stringy body in a few months.


----------



## fufu (Oct 4, 2008)

I am cutting and I have my last meal of the day be the biggest one so I don't get hunger pangs during the night.


----------



## bigsahm21 (Oct 4, 2008)

Interesting strategy.  I couldn't hack it, I'm NEVER hungry in the evenings no matter what.  In the mornings I'm always starving...I have to eat a big breakfast and no matter what, 2 hours later I'm hungry.


----------



## Built (Oct 5, 2008)

What do you eat for breakfast - protein and carb? 

I'll offer you a weird suggestion: avocado, tuna and cottage cheese. Knock back a few fish oil capsules with water first, then my weird suggestion. I do half a tin of tuna, half an avocado and about a cup of cottage cheese. 

You're bigger than me, adjust accordingly. NO STARCHES OR FRUIT with this. Save them for the meal before and or the meal after you lift. 

When I eat this in the AM, my appetite is OFF for HOURS.


----------



## seems (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't think midnight snacking is good except for pregnant women. Drinking water is good anytime.


----------



## fufu (Oct 6, 2008)

Midnight snacking can alter your body's natural sleep processes. Your body is primed for sleep, not for digesting food.


----------



## Built (Oct 6, 2008)

You got anything to back up your assertion, fufu?


----------



## fufu (Oct 6, 2008)

Nope, but there was a mod here named Trouble about a year ago. She made a lot of posts in this subject. She had a PhD in molecular biology, among other things. She had the most credentials of anyone I've ever come into contact with on the internet. She was very forward and thorough about aspects of food consumption and its affect on sleep efficiency. If you do a search you may be able to find something.


----------



## fufu (Oct 6, 2008)

btw, by midnight snacking I am not referring to the affects of food consumed at midnight (which means nothing out of context), but rather waking up in the middle of the night and eating.


----------



## Built (Oct 6, 2008)

fufu said:


> Nope, but there was a mod here named Trouble about a year ago. She made a lot of posts in this subject. She had a PhD in molecular biology, among other things. She had the most credentials of anyone I've ever come into contact with on the internet. She was very forward and thorough about aspects of food consumption and its affect on sleep efficiency. If you do a search you may be able to find something.


That's awesome, and no offense, but you're the one making the assertion - the onus is on you to back up your own assertion. 

It's just good manners. 



fufu said:


> btw, by midnight snacking I am not referring to the affects of food consumed at midnight (which means nothing out of context), but rather waking up in the middle of the night and eating.



I'll look forward to reading something on why this is bad. As of this moment, I see no reason why it would be.


----------



## bigsahm21 (Oct 6, 2008)

Wouldn't the same poor consequences of "midnight snacking" also apply to those who eat substantial meals right before bed?


----------



## Built (Oct 6, 2008)

Considering I always eat a meal before I go to bed, I'd like to know what those poor consequences are!


----------



## fufu (Oct 6, 2008)

Built said:


> That's awesome, and no offense, but you're the one making the assertion - the onus is on you to back up your own assertion.
> 
> It's just good manners.
> 
> ...



I understand.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 7, 2008)

h-townbadass said:


> Well looks like most people here seem to agree that cottage cheese is the way to go...I'm definitely a fan so I'll give that a shot. I think sticking to a shake before bed will curb most of these cravings though.
> 
> Built - what about the fish capsules you mentioned - what is the purpose of them? Do they strictly curb your hunger or do they serve another purpose?



Alternatively, you could invest in a casein based protein shake. 

Works out to about the same price.

I take 1 scoop casein, 1 scoop whey, 1 scoop of a psyllium husk fiber supp, and 1 cup of mixed berries and toss it in a blender, + 1 serving of EFA's, some fish oil caps, and call it a night, and that usually carries me through. not super calorically dense, but it certainly does the job.


----------



## h-townbadass (Oct 8, 2008)

Built said:


> What do you eat for breakfast - protein and carb?
> 
> I'll offer you a weird suggestion: avocado, tuna and cottage cheese. Knock back a few fish oil capsules with water first, then my weird suggestion. I do half a tin of tuna, half an avocado and about a cup of cottage cheese.
> 
> ...





Breakfast is generally a lot of water and a banana of some sort - generally in a shake or on top of some cereal.

I am interested in the avacodo, tuna, and cottage cheese suggestion - this is a breakfast? While I love all of the ingredients...I'm not sure exactly how I feel about the tuna fish for breakfast, but hey, it's not the end of the world by any means.

As far as your suggestion about the anabolics - I'm already starting to notice the difference in my body...good and bad. Yes I have dropped some inches around the waistline which is great, however I have been looking in the mirror and my body as a whole is starting to look a little smaller. I haven't really noticed much strength loss though - all of my 1RM seem to be in check or very close, but I just look much smaller. I usually get this feeling though about a month after I get off a cycle...that feeling of being tiny. I would definitely like to get ahold of some sort of anabolic soon, however to be completely honest I got laid off from my normal job last month and don't exactly have a few hundered to drop on any test.

But I definitely appreciate all of your suggestions so far, I guess I will increase my calories because I have been STARVING lately, probably another reason why I am so hungry at night!


----------



## h-townbadass (Oct 8, 2008)

Built said:


> Considering I always eat a meal before I go to bed, I'd like to know what those poor consequences are!



Oh yeah, forgot to ask - you say you eat a meal before bed which I think I understand the reason for (replenishing you muscles, not letting them starve themselves overnight), does it matter what you eat? Are Carbs ok? Could I eat a chicken pasta dish relatively late and not have any worries? Or should I consider something with less Carbs?

Thanks again for all the help


----------



## Built (Oct 8, 2008)

I wish I could say it was for a noble cause, but honestly, it's because I train in the evening and I'm hungry at bedtime. 

If you don't go over in your calories, eat whatever you like.


----------



## danzik17 (Oct 8, 2008)

As Built said eat whatever you want so long as it's in your calorie range.  I personally prefer steak and veggies.  Nice and heavy to hold me over until the morning (not uncommon for me to wake up at 5AM starving my ass off if I don't do this).


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 8, 2008)

Its 2 am...I just ate 2 mini sausage biscuits from jimmy dean.....scouring for something else....


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 8, 2008)

...settled for pb and j, some whey, and broccoli


----------



## h-townbadass (Oct 9, 2008)

I actually really like pb and J - I've been doing it on a low carb tortilla (and no sugar jelly of course) and it tastes way better. That's a really quick snack to make that's not too bad right before bed or even if you wake up in the middle of the night.


----------



## fufu (Oct 9, 2008)

Anybody hear of that disorder that causes people to wake up in the middle of the night and binge? The have no recollection of it in the morning until they see empty food containers scattered about. Talk about problems with calorie control.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 9, 2008)

fufu said:


> Anybody hear of that disorder that causes people to wake up in the middle of the night and binge? The have no recollection of it in the morning until they see empty food containers scattered about. Talk about problems with calorie control.



I've done that on a few occasions actually, but Xanax and alcohol is usually involved...


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm a big proponent of a big slow-digesting meal right before bed. I've never seen compelling evidence that states there are negative consequences, and it makes perfect sense to me to give your body lots of essential nutrients when it's regenerating.


----------

